# Some newbieish type trailer/bunk/setup questions



## KHaus41369 (May 7, 2012)

HEy every one I have a 1992 Smokercraft 151 Resorter with a 1993 Shorelander trailer.. the back of the trailer and bunks tilt slightly. Now my questions. When my boat is on the trailer and bucks theres about 6 inches of bunk sticking out past the transom. Is this too much?? The the Winch/bow tower has been moved back in the past there is slight rust where it once sat. Can i just move that back to fix the bunk/boat issue?? Also my bunks are as far out as they can go against the outmost rib on the bottom boat. can i move them in a hole so i have more play and ease in loading/unloading the boat ? im also going to add another center roller on the tilt part it currently dont have one. any hint help advice id love to hear i had posts of the boat over in mods but i havent done much to it yet my future canvas


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 7, 2012)

Nope, the more the transom is on the bunks the better, i'm actually in the process of rebuilding my trailer and extending my bunks out about 3 feet. if you dont like the look of it you can always cut them down, but make sure you make them dead even with the transom, my whole issue is the previous owner screwed up the bunks and my boat sit's too far off the transom and i'v got about 3 1/2 feet of boat sticking off the back of my bunks and it's dented up the floor pretty bad because of it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 7, 2012)

My guess would be that the winchtower was moved forward to reposition the boat because of a tongue weight issue. Do all your mods,then load it with your gear as you would normally be hauling it.Check the tongue weight and then adjust the boat position as needed to obtain optimum tongue weight. That is how I would do it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> My guess would be that the winchtower was moved forward to reposition the boat because of a tongue weight issue. Do all your mods,then load it with your gear as you would normally be hauling it.Check the tongue weight and then adjust the boat position as needed to obtain optimum tongue weight. That is how I would do it.


The tongue weight should be about 10% of the total weight of the boat, trailer, motor, gas and all the gear you would normally have in the boat when being towed.


----------



## KHaus41369 (May 7, 2012)

In regards to JamesM56alum reply....i dont think there too long I almost think the overall length of the bunks are too short i just didnt like the 6 inches of the bunks sticking out the back. To the others about how it tows.....it tows very well at the moment almost dont know its there I dont think moving the boat back 4 to 6 inches would be a problem. the boat would be easier to launch if it sat back more i have a shallow launch at my lake.


----------

